# Not Eating!!



## Aussielove (Jul 26, 2013)

Blanca is 3 months old on the 10 of August she is not eating her dog food!!! She would rather have "human food" I'm thinking about switching her dog food brand any suggestions or advice tips??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you are feeding her human food then that is the problem. Put her on a good premium dog food. She will eventually eat the dog food. Keep some nutrical on hand to give her occasionally to keep her sugar up since she is a puppy especially if she is being a picky eater right now.


----------



## Aussielove (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks @yoshismom I'm not feeding her human food but very occasionally there will be times when I drop a vegetable and shell scurry to it and eat it before I can pick it up. I will keep what you said in mind.Is there any brand you recommend for the dog food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you get Orijen where you are? Absolutely best kibble on the market right 
now, imo. Love the Regional Red especially. Of course not all dogs respond the
same to all foods, but in my personal experience we had many rescues do
amazingly well on it, especially ones with tummy, skin & coat issues.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree that changing her food could do the trick. I feed Lilo a high quality food (ZiwiPeak) and a friend feeds his dog a really bad food (Bakers Complete). They've had problems making him eat for his whole life (8 years). As a result he only eats the bare minimum (and only if they add bits of chicken or cheese on top) and he's not in the best of health.

I look after him often and always worry about him not eating. So a while back I decided to give him ZiwiPeak. He went NUTS and devoured it. First time I ever saw him happy to eat. Now when he comes here, the first thing he does is check Lilo's food bowl. So everyone thinks this dog is just being fussy and has no interest in food, but the truth is he just hates his own food and would happily eat if fed something else. Like LS said, I hear Orijen is a very good food too. I know a few people who feed that.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Coco_little_bear, that is such a sad story!
It is really important to get your puppy on a good quality diet, one that she will enjoy eating. Because Chis are so small, every bite has to count, there is no room in their diet for the rubbish and fillers which are unfortunately found in a lot of brands of dog food.
What are you feeding her now?


----------



## Aussielove (Jul 26, 2013)

@Wicked Pixie I'm feeding her a Purina brand for puppies. This is my first Chi and want to really give my Chi the best I can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aussielove (Jul 26, 2013)

LS I'm not sure but I will look today, I've never heard of that brand but if I have to order it online and have it shipped to me I will definitely do that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Purina make some of the worst dog foods on the market. Have a look on dogfoodadvisor.com it is am American site, but some of the foods will be available in Australia and it will help you to figure out what you should be looking for in a good food. You want to be looking for a 5 star food, Purina only seems to make 1 star foods.
Orijen is excellent if you can get it, and look at ZiwiPeak which is made in New Zealand.
By changing to a brand with a higher meat content I'm sure she will start to enjoy her meals.


----------

